# Outrigger base for hard top- looking for feedback



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Moving my outriggers from gunwhales mount to the hard top. Looking at a few different bases. Hoping to get some real world feedback. 

TACO Grand SLam series or TACO Pro GS series- both with full control from below the hard top to raise/lower, swing out and back.

GEMLUX Bluewater base or Coastal base

RUPP Top Gun

OR anything I have not mentioned?

Good/bad/ugly please. These things are not cheap so I want to get the right ones. 

Thanks!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

If you got the coin to spend...Gemlux. I havent used them in action yet but Ive put my hands on them and they are STOUT.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

We’ve got taco mounts, have to extend the riggers and raise them while on the gunnel but they swing with the lever from under the top. Been going strong for 8 years now and I haven’t fallen off the side once while extending them...yet.


----------

